# Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland machen



## Micha383 (19. März 2010)

Hallo.

So weit ich informiert bin kann man ja wie beim Autofühererschein ja auch mit dem Angelschein in ganz Deutschland Angeln (Sofern berechtigt an entsprechendem Gewässer)

Nun Frage ich mich ob man den Schein auch in ganz Deutschland machen kann?

Sprich wenn man in Ba-Wü wohnt und den Schein machen will aber net bis zum Jahresende warten mag in einem anderen Bundesland dies tun.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland machen*

Hatten wir dieses Thema nicht schon mehrfach alleine in diesem Jahr ??

Hatten wir diese Thematik  nicht schon mehrfach alleine in diesem Jahr ??

Hatten wir nicht die Anwort ausführlich schon mehrfach alleine in diesem Jahr ??

Ich für mich bin es müde, dieses wiederzukauen ...


----------



## Quappenjäger (19. März 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland machen*

in nds machst du die sportfischerprüfung und bekommst beim ordnunsamt unter vorlage des scheins den fischereischein auf lebenszeit ( ohne prüfung ) !
wie das in den anderen bl ist weiß ich nicht.
weiß nicht ob es so richtig ist aber du musst glaube ich dann auch in dem bl wohnen #c


----------



## Micha383 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland machen*

Sorry fürs neu erstellen...
Hatte hier im bereich gesucht aber so auf den ersten seiten nix mit entsprechender Überschrift finden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland machen*



Micha383 schrieb:


> Sorry fürs neu erstellen...
> Hatte hier im bereich gesucht aber so auf den ersten seiten nix mit entsprechender Überschrift finden.



Schon OK ..

also dann doch :

Führerschein ist Bundesangelegenheit
Fischereiprüfung und Fischereischein ist Länderangelegenheit

d.h.:

Jedes Bundesland legt fest, wie sie es haben wollen!

Fazit:

Im Fischreigesetz des Bundeslandes nachlesen, in dem man seinen Erstwohnsitz hat, was anerkannt wird.


----------



## padotcom (19. März 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland machen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Schon OK ..
> 
> also dann doch :
> 
> ...



Genau richtig erklärt. Im Zweifelsfall ruf bei der unteren Fischereibehörde an und frag da.


----------



## Quappenjäger (19. März 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland machen*

jetzt mal auch ne frage da ich ja den schein auf lebenszeit habe .
was ist wenn ich in ein anderes bl ziehe sollte ???


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland machen*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> jetzt mal auch ne frage da ich ja den schein  auf lebenszeit habe .
> was ist wenn ich in ein anderes bl ziehe sollte ???



bleibt es dabei:




Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Führerschein ist Bundesangelegenheit
> Fischereiprüfung und Fischereischein ist Länderangelegenheit
> 
> d.h.:
> ...


----------



## Micha383 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland machen*

Erstmal danke Toni das du dich überwinden konntest


----------

